# Medaieval Tannery, Colyton, Devon - April 09



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Further on down the lane from the Currier, I came across the buldings where the leather process begins. My photos really don't do the place justice and it has got to be seen...and heard...to be believed! It was total magic!  

I had difficulty knowing where to place this one as it's rural, industrial, has derelict buildings and also a live, working site. Both the buildings and the working process are traditional, but it hasn't been tarted up like a heritage centre and is pretty much how it would have been during Medaieval times. I wandered around taking photos of as much as I could. I would have asked permission to go in further but everytime I spotted someone they were out of one door and into another with a wave and a cheery hello. I guess they're used to people just wandering in and having a mooch!  

Unashamedly filched from their website...

"J & FJ Baker is Britain's only remaining traditional oak bark tannery... ...Devon river water, oak from renewable sources, and time dedicated to slow tanning preserve the natural weave of the fibres in each hide resulting in unique hardwearing luxury...
Hamlyns Colyton has been a tannery since Roman times. Rebuilt over the centuries, the current buildings are set among orchards, fields of grazing horses, and the gentle rolling hills of rural Devon countryside..."

http://www.jfjbaker.co.uk/

Weigh bridge and old site office.







The louvres on the top storeys control and facilitate air circulation for the drying process.































The raw hides are soaked in lime. This loosens the hair and opens the pores, and While still wet the remaining hair is scraped off.




































More coming up in a mo.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone remember the music from Windy Miller? Well, imagine that without the music but with the sound of a running stream and that's what I heard as I headed into the site. And this is the reason why...still powered by water. 






The mill race seen from a window by the wheel mechanism.






Sorry about the bad quality pic, but you can just about see one of the wheels behind the right hand mesh. This is connected to the shaft at the right of the pic.






The other end of the shaft, just about seen at the right.






The stream runs beneath the arch on the left. The sound of that and the clanking of metal on wood was truly delightful.






The hides are then hung in weak tanning solution in `handler pits', where they are agitated by a mechanism of reciprocating wooden arms driven from beams and shafts in the roof, powered by the waterwheel. The waterwheel also drives a grinder which strips bark from oak branches. After several months, the hides are moved to deep `layer pits' to soak in strong oak bark liquor for nine months. Hand tools are used for setting and staining after the hides have dried and are then dressed with the traditional fish oils and mutton tallow.
















I don't know what these particular machines are used for, but part of the process uses a `bend roller', which is an iron reversing mechanism with a pulley belt. This drives a curved polished roller back and forth across the hide under pressure to produce soling leather.











The site is beautifully higgledy-piggledy with walkways between the various buildings, several of which have winch housings on the top storeys.































I really hope you enjoyed that. It was a fabulous explore and I shall be going back again. Whilst there I saw what looked like another mill further up the river and found several other cool things to take pics of...but I'd run out of film, so more visits to the town are definitely on the cards.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats a very comprehensive and well thought out report Foxy well done. I have seen this process on television and it was a pretty digusting and smelly job! I could almost smell the hides from here!


----------



## channonwindmill (Apr 22, 2009)

You've been busy Foxy! Really nice shots there, and interesting stuff.


----------



## shatters (Apr 22, 2009)

This is one of my favourite threads Foxy, looks like nothings changed in a hundred years, proper old industry.

Looks like it would make a great museum.

Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I have seen this process on television and it was a pretty digusting and smelly job! I could almost smell the hides from here!



 I did get a whiff by the layer pits but there weren't any hides in there so it wasn't too bad. Yes, I saw the process on TV once...I think it was part of a time-teamy type of programme. Cheers, Shuck. 



channonwindmill said:


> You've been busy Foxy! Really nice shots there, and interesting stuff.



Thanks, channon.  It was a good afternoon's explore and I would have continued with some other places but I ran out of film!  Will be going back though.  



shatters said:


> This is one of my favourite threads Foxy, looks like nothings changed in a hundred years, proper old industry.l



Cheers, Phil. Oddly enough, I felt as if I was in a Dutch Medaieval village!  Fantastic place!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 24, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! This place looks awesome!

WE MUST GO THERE!!!!

Love the pics! You are seriously such a gifted photographer. The angles in these shots are brilliant!


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a pretty impressive site! Good pics there


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Lovely photographs. Looks an interesting explore.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting stuff


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, heck. Now I've got to find an excuse to go and visit. Your descriptions are just as tantalizing as your pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2009)

Thankyou very much for your comments, guys. 

Kat, you're very kind. There's lots of room for improvement with my pics but I'm really glad you like them. Yes, the town is definitely on the list of places to see when you and evilbill come over to visit. There are so many hidden gems there...I keep finding cool stuff every time I visit.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 25, 2009)

There's still a tannery in Stockport, I've never been there but I'm guessing it's a bit more mechanised that this one.

When I was young I assumed leather was made from the skins of mostly bald animals like hippos, rhinos & elephants. A friend had some crinkley grey leather gloves which helps renforce this view.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 25, 2009)

great find FL. Looks like a set for a Hammer Horror film. Bet it's spooky as **** at night.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Richard Davies said:


> A friend had some crinkley grey leather gloves which helps renforce this view.



Eeeeuuuuwwww! That sounds scary! 



borntobemild said:


> great find FL. Looks like a set for a Hammer Horror film. Bet it's spooky as **** at night.



Now there's an idea! There's loads of places in the area that I'd love to see at night, but the buses don't run then and I'll be buggered if I'll walk those roads that late!  I'm definitely thinking about it though!


----------



## hoot37 (May 3, 2009)

nice photos well captured very informative post looks like a great find


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 3, 2009)

What a stunning find Foxy. You've done well. I'm assuming that you were granted some sort of permission to have a wander? If so, it's refreshing to know that a building Owner was cool about you taking pics -somewhat of a rarity these over-the-top "I've stubbed me toe so I'll sue ya for $1,000,000" health and safety days, in me own experience.

Great pics, great history -thanks for sharing ol' Gal!


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> ...I'm assuming that you were granted some sort of permission to have a wander?



No, I just wandered in and mooched about. I saw the odd person but they just smiled, waved and disappeared again...even one guy who looked like he might be the boss said hello as he came out of one door and went into another.  I would've asked permission but no-one asked me what I was doing there so I just carried on! 
Cheers, Lb. 

Thanks for your comments, Hoot.  It was a totally unexpected find that's vying for first place in my favourite explores. I didn't spend nearly as much time there as I'd have liked, mind. I had 2 1/2 films left and used them in a very short space of time...there's still a lot more to see and I'll give them a ring before I go back and see if I can get a tour inside.


----------



## chelle (May 3, 2009)

*Excellant shots*

Really good stuff here Foxy,and you have certainly got your lighting sussed with those inside shots...you are Devon`s Foxy Talbot.

Stu


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

Lol for the Foxy Talbot title.  
Thanks for your really nice comments Stu...much appreciated.


----------



## King Al (May 5, 2009)

Nice one Foxy, the outhouse in the sky (pic 11) is great, looks like a great explore


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2009)

King Al said:


> Nice one Foxy, the outhouse in the sky (pic 11) is great, looks like a great explore



Cheers, Al.  That's my fave photo out of the whole lot, oddly enough! 
I'm planning another trip out to Colyton this week sometime...I'll see if I can get permission to take pics of the walkways from up top...if I can conquer my extreme fear of heights!


----------



## TuningHouse (May 12, 2009)

Foxy is there anyway you could email me directions about this place if poss. Im only down the road from it, and would love to take a look. Your pics are fantastic BTW

Ive google mapped the town but need to know where the site is if poss
My email is [email protected], if you could that would be great

TH


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

TuningHouse said:


> Foxy is there anyway you could email me directions about this place if poss. Im only down the road from it, and would love to take a look. Your pics are fantastic BTW
> 
> Ive google mapped the town but need to know where the site is if poss
> My email is [email protected], if you could that would be great
> ...



Ah, only just saw your post, TH. Directions on the way in a bit. 
Cheers. 

EDIT: My computer doesn't like your email addy for some reason! Lol. So I'll send it via pm. If you'll bear with me...I'm a bit snowed-under at the mo, so it'll be later rather than sooner by the time I've sorted it out. My poor old puter does it's best but I can't do more than one or two things at a time as it runs out of memory! 

ANOTHER EDIT: Arghhh!  Just noticed you can't pm yet. Tell you what, if you go into my profile and click on contacts, you can send me an email then I can reply with the map/directions, etc.


----------



## TuningHouse (May 14, 2009)

Ok will do - ill use my work email in future then haha

[Edit]it appears as though i cant do that either - no email address available in your contact info. Sorry for messing you about, it there any chance you could try [email protected] - its one i dont use really, and i dont really want to publish me work email on the web as its got my full name in it haha


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 15, 2009)

Really like the pics, good to see an old industry still being worked the 'old' way


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

now this really IS Living History!


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, chaps. I absolutely agree...it's nice to see that some old skills haven't died out and are still being passed on.


----------



## nutnut (May 19, 2009)

Well, what can i say Foxylady? 

What a truly divine site! Complimented perfectly by a marvelous set of photographs and report 

I am truly envious of you on this one, i would love a wander around there! followed by a nice pub lunch me thinks  very, very good indeed.

Sorry i have taken a while to read the post, not been on for a while, been resting up after my accident the other week  feeling really sorry for myself  and not even surfing the web....


----------



## Foxylady (May 19, 2009)

nutnut said:


> ...not been on for a while, been resting up after my accident the other week



Are you okay, nutnut? Sorry to hear you had an accident.  Hope you're doing okay now.
Thankyou very much for the lovely comments. 
It never ceases to amaze me how many hidden gems there are around here. Everytime I think I've covered everything, another stroll down an unexplored road or lane brings something else to light! Walking ftw! 
Ooh, pub lunch! Sounds ideal!


----------



## nutnut (May 20, 2009)

We will be down your way at some point during the summer (if we have one this year?) for a spot of camping, so will have to do the explore 'n' pub lunch with you, be a giggle  will keep you informed.

Check this if you haven't seen it already?

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=113949&postcount=97

My street/web cred has just gone out the window! Nice "zips" though, hey? I think, at the time i must have removed the 30 from my age and settled for being a 6 year old


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2009)

Oh, cool! Look forward to it, nutnut. 
Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch! I didn't realise who that was as I always skim over the pics very quickly as I don't have the stomach for stuff like that!  Although I do admit to laughing at how it was done!  
Hope you're getting over it okay.


----------



## spartacus (May 23, 2009)

Very interesting site, and good report!


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2009)

Thanks, Spartacus.


----------

